# Fatty Time



## Winterrider (Jun 16, 2020)

Haven't made a fatty for awhile. Had about 1 .25# of seasoned venison/ pork left from stuffing 40# of burger.
Rolled out topped with cream cheese, sauteed onions, stewed tomatoes, cheddar cheese, ham and olives ( almost to much, tough to roll).






Didn't show the bacon weave. Wasn't all that pretty . Seasoned with Jeff's rub.





MES 40 at 225°  for 2 hrs with a tube of Char Hickory.
Turned up to 270° to kinda crispen bacon for 1/2 hr. Pulled at 167°





Sliced and plated with some tators, carrots, onions, and mushrooms( suppose to be on fatty).
And had to have Al's pickles.


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 16, 2020)

Been awhile since I’ve did a fatty also. Yours looks fantastic!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 16, 2020)

I like the fillings in this one! Looks fantastic!


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 16, 2020)

Whoa, what a great meal. I bet the bacon kept the venison very moist.  Are the potatoes, onion veggie medley done 'hobo' style in foil?


----------



## JCAP (Jun 16, 2020)

That looks great. Never done one of these but they seem addicting.


----------



## tanglefoot (Jun 16, 2020)

Hmmm...I think I know what I'm doin' this weekkend!!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks really good! I was just telling my wife tonight I might do a couple fatties this weekend.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 17, 2020)

WR,Looks delicious, I need to make a few up !


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice work . That's cooked perfect .


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

That sure is one fine looking fatty.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 17, 2020)

Outstanding!  That filling sounds great!  I'm overdue for a fatty as well...


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking fatty! I need to make this happen soon.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 17, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Been awhile since I’ve did a fatty also. Yours looks fantastic!


Thank you. Way to long for me also. Thanks for the like.


Sowsage said:


> I like the fillings in this one! Looks fantastic!


Turned out pretty good. Not huge fan of the stewed tomatoes in there but ok.


thirdeye said:


> Whoa, what a great meal. I bet the bacon kept the venison very moist.  Are the potatoes, onion veggie medley done 'hobo' style in foil?


Yes venison stayed very moist, and yes medley was done in aluminum dish. Microwaved potatoes for a minute before cutting. I've had a hard time otherwise getting them done.


JCAP said:


> That looks great. Never done one of these but they seem addicting.


They aren't actually that difficult either. Limitless on toppings to be added.
thanks for the like.


tanglefoot said:


> Hmmm...I think I know what I'm doin' this weekkend!!!!


Give it a whirl, well worth it.


jcam222 said:


> Looks really good! I was just telling my wife tonight I might do a couple fatties this weekend.


Thank you and for the like.


Inkbirdbbq said:


> Looks amazing!!


Thank you very much.


crazymoon said:


> WR,Looks delicious, I need to make a few up !


Thank you. It was pretty tasty.


chopsaw said:


> Nice work . That's cooked perfect .


Thanks Chop and appreciate the like.


Blues1 said:


> Great job!


Thanks Steve.


gmc2003 said:


> That sure is one fine looking fatty.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris and for the point.


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> View attachment 449807
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding!  That filling sounds great!  I'm overdue for a fatty as well...


Thank you. Post it up for us...


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking fatty! I need to make this happen soon.


Thank you . Get'r done 



 kruizer



 jaxgatorz



 Cabo



 unclebubbas bbq
 uncle
Thank you all for the likes. It is much appreciated.


----------

